
Towards copy-evident JPEG images - pdf - Uncle_Sam
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~abl26/info09-jpeg.pdf
======
chalst
Precis: a technology for a sub-visible, targeted watermark is presented,,
where a targeted watermark is one that only becomes visible when the right
parameter is passed to the reveal algorithm. The reveal algorithm is a
parametric compression algorithm; with the right parameter the watermark
becomes visible.

